# Are your pets allowed on the furniture?



## ski stef (Sep 19, 2011)

Always said I wouldn't let the dog on the couch or bed but now he seems to find his home there more than ever.  The first year we were diligent about not letting him on the couches and such but he listens really well and eventually that whole no couch rule slid to the side....sometimes I wish we kept to the no furniture policy but I really like a cuddle companion when im watching a movie or something. We also have a short haired dog so he doesn't shed much. I'm assuming that must play a role in some peoples decision.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

My short haired dog sheds completely out of control. So I don't know if the hair length matters all that much. 

Yes, my dogs are on the couch with me and on the bed at night. And I hate it when I roll over and get dog hair in my mouth :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2011)

I have cats.  They pretty much do whatever the heck they want.  Come to think of it, when I had a yellow lab for years, he did whatever the heck he wanted to. :lol:


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> My short haired dog sheds completely out of control. So I don't know if the hair length matters all that much.
> 
> Yes, my dogs are on the couch with me and on the bed at night. And I hate it when I roll over and get dog hair in my mouth :lol:


 
Short hair doesn't matter...our dachshund sheds quite a bit as well.

Our dog is allowed on the couch and the bed, but we have to be careful on the bed because it's a bit high for her and we get nervous about her jumping off of it. Actually, we don't like her jumping off the couch either but that's been hard to stop.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

Couch and bed are fair game in our house though we do kick her off when she annoying. Snuggling into me while I am sleeping and waking me up at 2am is NOT acceptable.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2011)

We have 2 55 lb weimarners that are one the couch and sleep under the covers with us in bed.  The older one is starting to lose some strength and coordination now that she is 8.  She now spends 1/2 the nights on the dog bed in our room.  Having just 1 dog on the bed makes a big difference in the quality of our sleep.  The best/funniest part is waking and rolling over and seeing one of their heads gently laid on the pillow next to you.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope.  Never have been, never will


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2011)

He pretty much does what he wants.  We don't have much control over him.....


----------



## Hado226 (Sep 20, 2011)

Couch no, pretty much everywhere else though.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 20, 2011)

My cats don't mind if I sit on their sofa.   

The kitchen counters are off limits.   They know not to jump on a table that  has food on it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't let my lab on either....He sheds so much if I did I would have to change the sheets and vacuum the couch everyday.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 20, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> We have 2 55 lb weimarners that are one the couch and sleep under the covers with us in bed.  The older one is starting to lose some strength and coordination now that she is 8.  She now spends 1/2 the nights on the dog bed in our room.  Having just 1 dog on the bed makes a big difference in the quality of our sleep.  The best/funniest part is waking and rolling over and seeing one of their heads gently laid on the pillow next to you.



Our vizsla sleeps under the covers as well...so funny/strange.

A big reason I asked this as well is because we still let our dog sleep on the bed but have to kick him off 3x a night for disturbing us. Also I think we have a tiff once a week about the dog being on the furniture lol 

I hate when our cat would jump on counters but other than that he has run of the house as well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I have cats.  They pretty much do whatever the heck they want.  Come to think of it, when I had a yellow lab for years, he did whatever the heck he wanted to. :lol:



THIS  !!!!

Teefster our  black siberian forest cat has SERVANTS , whereas Thor and our other  our Black Labs, when alive   had owners.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

90 pound choc lab - allowed on beds but not couches.  sadly she's getting old and can't get up on my bed anymore but she still gets up on my son's bed when he's not home.


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> THIS  !!!!
> 
> Teefster our  black siberian forest cat has SERVANTS , whereas Thor and our other  our Black Labs, when alive   had owners.



Difference between dog and cat...seen in many places:

A dog thinks: Hey, those people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me.....They must be gods!

A cat thinks: Hey, these people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me...I must be a god.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2011)

Our 120 pound Dogo used to sleep with us, but no longer. We also keep him off the couch because he sheds a lot, and he takes up most of the couch. We do have to put a couple of baskets on teh couch whenwe're not home, because he'll sneak up there. He knows full well he's not supposed to be there, and acts all guilty when he does, but I guess he figures it's worth it. He does occasionally sneak into bed with us, but he's having a harader time getting down the stairs now, so doesn't come up all that often. It's getting chilly, though, so I think we'll be seeing him making more attempts.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> Difference between dog and cat...seen in many places:
> 
> A dog thinks: Hey, those people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me.....They must be gods!
> 
> A cat thinks: Hey, these people I live with feed me, love me, provide me with a nice warm, dry house, pet me, and take good care of me...I must be a god.



Well said lol


----------



## Geoff (Sep 21, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Well said lol



The abridged version:
Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## noski (Sep 21, 2011)

We have a 15 year old cat at the office, Yoda, and when visitors ask if she is our cat, we correct them and say, "We are her people."  She has 27 toes- sort of like snowshoes all year around. When the door opens she runs to see who it is and begs for attention. I haven't the heart to tell her she isn't a dog.






[/IMG]


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2011)

remember the older women who would encase their chairs and sofa in heavy duty plastic?   I guess they didn't want humans sitting on them.  Must have had a big accident.


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't like dogs on the couch.  One more reason to seal it:  they drool big time when asleep,


----------



## darent (Sep 21, 2011)

oakley is allowed on the couch only when his blanket is put down for him, he sits and stares at you untill you unroll it and put it in position, can,t get on the bed untill the dog sheet is on. no dog sheet no bed, so he retires to his dog bed on the floor


----------



## HD333 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dog is allowed on Ottoman and couch. Allowed on bed but doesn't sleep on it.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 22, 2011)

6 month old black lab- we vowed she we never be on the furniture.  Wife relented- dog is now allowed on one spot ( blanket) on one couch- no other furniture allowed.  To be continued.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 22, 2011)

Two happy, well adjusted dogs that are not allowed on couch or beds.


----------



## playoutside (Sep 22, 2011)

Twenty-pound Maine Coon cat who I found in the woods in terrible shape last year.  He has adjusted well to the being inside.  I would have allowed him on the couch or bed....no counters or tables tho.  This kitty must have been raised well before he got lost or dumped in the woods.  He doesn't get up on the couch and will only sleep on a small towel on the bed occasionally.  He has his own furniture ...he has a cat tree in the bedroom that he sleeps on all night and an ottomon with a bathmat on it which he sleeps on in the living room.    It's a good thing he didn't choose my furniture because he leaves fur all over his tree and bathmat.

Now if someone could just teach him not to lay in the middle of the floor in my small kitchen that would be awesome.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 25, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The abridged version:
> Dogs have owners, cats have staff.



HA...isn't that the truth.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 25, 2011)

Standard poodle, doesn't shed is allowed on the couch in the den....he pretty much thinks it is his.

No fur, but it smells bad and he tracks in a lot of dirt. It probably needs to go it smells like dog.

Doesn't really try to get on anything else.....as far as we know ha ha....


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2011)

My father was a neat freak.  We had two dogs, both miniature poodles only because that breed sheds very little.  Unfortunately he has rubbed off on me because pet hair drives me crazy.  My last girlfriend had 2 dogs and 2 cats which taught me what shedding was all about.  My current girlfriend is slowly trying to wear me down about getting a cat but I look at pets the same way as kids.  _Other_ people's pets/kids are awesome.  My own, not so much.


----------



## marievdk (Oct 1, 2011)

my golden retriever does whatever he wants. somtimes my roommates try to say no, but he knows the exact face to give to get exactly what he wants. sooo basically he does whatever he wants. Not to mention he is the best cuddlemuffin I have ever met!


----------

